# IUI With Clomid



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone

In the new year we will be starting IUI (donor) with Clomid, does anyone have experience of IUI with clomid and can offer any advice or tips?? Does this increase the success rate?  My consultant would like me to use it due to my long cycles.  thank you in advance, any advise is much welcome and sucess stories to! xxxx


----------



## 3yk999 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

I dont know about your medical history but you can see my signatures as I had two IUI and both were successful with Clomid, but unfortunately due to infection and NK cells I misscarried.

Regards

Mania


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi 

I'm currently on my 2nd IUI. First was completely natural (BFN) and i'm now doing a cycle with clomid.

when do you have your treatment?


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

cupcake
we're hoping to start in the new year too - will have consulation within the next month, then hoping to get started in January - also IUI with donor, so we might be cycle buddies.

We have a son conceived using DIUI with clomid - although my cycles are normal length - it was hit and miss each month whether i was producing a decent sized folly, and the clomid helped with this - I was on 100mg CD 2-6.  Also, I had to do OPK's twice a day from CD10 and then had an HCG trigger jab when I got my surge, and insem the following day.

We're at a different clinic this time round, and I'm 5 years older but hoping for similar treatment cycle as it worked 2nd time for us.

Good luck xx 
Wolla


----------



## Mommy09 (Dec 14, 2008)

We are trying our second cycle with clomid for IUI. clomid if taken 2 tablets per day, can be very stressfull. for me it was. i had an awful month. i had 2 big fights over nothing with my husband. i am now down to taking half a tablet 5 days and feel much better - normal. before i could not even work. i tryed, but could not concetrate. i slept most of the days. for me its awful.   

but what you gotta to do, you gotta to do. my follies do not grow without help and i have no natural ovulation, without help. so i have no other option than to do my best.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Cupcake, I'm having my first go at IUI in Jan, too.  AF is due 23rd Dec so start on 50mg CD2-6 and have my first scan on 4th Jan [cutting it fine but the clinic is closed over the Xmas break.  Hopefully, I won't have already ovulated by then  .  We are lucky to already have DS but we have now been "diagnosed" as having unexplained secondary infertility so hoping that IUI is the "helping hand" that we need.

Any news on your sperm yet?
Anyway wishing you and everybody else lots of luck.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy New Year All! Hoping 2011 is a lucky one for us!

Good news on arrival of sperm, Cupcake.

I've got my scan tomorrow and according to my CBFM, I haven't ov'd yet so we are on track at the moment and now I'm keeping my fingers-crossed that the Clomid worked and did not overstimulate. I've had a really bad cold for over a week now and I'm only just starting to get better so I'm hoping that this doesn't affect the result of our IUI also. I've been feeling terribly tired, headachey and a bit sick but I'm hoping this is down to the cold [which has meant that I haven't been eating much] and it's not a side-effect of the Clomid :s.

Hope all is well with everyone here.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a quick update from me ... went for my first scan on Tuesday and they found one follicle of 13mm which was not big enough for IUI so I went back again this morning and it is now 15.8mm [still not big enough] but there is a second one growing, too [12mm] to double my chances.

I have a third scan booked in for Monday with instructions to phone if I get a peak on my CBFM before then.

I'm recovering from the cold now but still feel really lethargic and nauseous ... I think this is down to the Clomid .

Hoping that I don't get my LH surge on Saturday as the clinic is closed on Sundays .


----------

